# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  ظاهره حيرت العلماء

## دموع الغصون

ظاهره حيرت العلماء

  لا يعلم أحد لماذا يفعلون ذلك ولا كيف يقومون به، لكنكم ستشاهدون في هذا الموضوع ظاهرة من أعجب ظواهر الطبيعة:





 فتخيلوا أن هذه النقاط التي  تشاهدونها في الصورة هي مجموعة من الطيور التي تتجمع وتتحرك معاً لتقدم  عروضاً هوائياً مدهشة كأنها جسد واحد!!تُعرف  هذه الظاهرة باسم Murmuration (تعني “همهمة” على الأرجح) وهي ظاهرة محيرة  تقوم بها طيور الزرزور وتحدث بصورة سنوية في أماكن معينة من العالم، ولكم  أن تتخيلوا مدى التعقيد الهائل الذي يوجد في حركة آلاف الطيور معاً في نفس  الوقت وبهذه السرعة لتعطي هذه الأشكال المنتظمة دون أي تصادم بينها!!



المثير  أن العلماء حاولوا تطوير خواريزميات بالكومبيوتر لمحاولة فهم كيف تفعل  الطيور ذلك لكنهم لم يصلوا لأي نتيجة حتى الآن، وكل ما استطاعوا حسابه هو  أن تلك الطيور تكون قادرة على اتخاذ ردود أفعال في واحد من 100 مليون من  الثانية ليستطيعوا تفادي الاصطدام ببعضهم البعض!



 تذهب  بعض التفسيرات إلى أن الطيور تقوم بهذه الحركات لإخافة أو إبعاد الطيور  المفترسة (الوحدة قوة)، ويظن بعض الباحثين أن آلية حركة تلك التشكيلات تقوم  على أن كل طائر يقوم بتتبع 7 طيور قريبة منه لتكوين مجموعة، وتترابط كل  المجموعات بنفس الطريقة لتكون النتيجة هي هذه الحركة شديدة الانتظام  والتعقيد!

 ولنتخيل ذلك بصورة أوضح تصوروا أننا وقفنا بجانب بعضنا البعض في خط طوله  ألف شخص، وتتبع كل شخص حركة الذي يقف بجانبه فإذا رفع يده مثلاً قام  بتقليده وبالمثل فعل الذي يليه فالذي يليه وهكذا. ما يحدث حينها هو أن حركة  شخص واحد يتم تكبيرها لتحدث في المجموعة كلها كما يحدث في مباريات كرة  القدم (حركة الموجة).




 الطريف  أن هذه الطيور ديموقراطية على ما يبدو فلا يتم فرض القرار على الجميل  بصورة تامة، فإذا قرر أحد الطيور تغيير اتجاهه أو سرعته تتبعه الطيور  الأخرى المجاورة له كما تلاحظون من جوانب التشكيلات (الموجات الصغيرة التي  تحدث).


شاهدت هذا الطائر


جذب  هذا الطائر الاهتمام بسبب قدرته المدهشة على الثبات في الهواء مُحدقاً في  المياه بتركيز شديد، لينقضّ فجأةً داخل الماء ويخرج وفي فمه سمكة!

 واسمه طائر الرفراف ولوحظ شيء غريب جداً:


كل نقطة في جسم الطائر تتحرك بسرعة هائلة في كل الاتجاهات لكن رأسه ثابت كأنه واقف على الأرض، أو كأن الجسم لجسد والرأس لجسد آخر !!!
 عينه في نفس الموضع ورأسه بنفس الزاوية لدرجة أن صورة رأسه انطبقت على بعضها البعض بدقة هائلة كما يظهر في الجزء السفلي من الصورة!
 يذكلر هذا المشهد بقوله تعالى: “أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافّاتٍ  ويقبضن”، فكيف تصطف الطيور في الهواء والاصطفاف من الثبات والسكينة؟!.. لكن  هذه الصورة أجابتنا عن ذلك!

 وحاول تخيل كيف يمكن محاكاة ذلك بواسطة ما نملكه من تكنولوجيا متطورة  اليوم، وما هو نظام التحكم ونظام المعالجة الذي نحتاجه لمحاكاة حركة ودماغ  هذا الطائر الصغير الذي لا يعقل، والنتيجة أقرب للمستحيل !

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اتوقع مثل طيور ابو السعد كأنو هيك اسمهآآ كانو يحكولنا واحنا صغار انها تروح على الحج .!!

سبحان الله ،، 

يسلمو دموع ،،*

----------


## (dodo)

سبحان الله منظر حلو مع غريب مع بخوف 

يسلمو دموع 
 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

